# Superbowl



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So who do you have?

Early line is Pats by 3.5.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Giants. Even tho I don't like the Mannings. Brady is to protected by the league, can't stand him. If he gets touched, bam flag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Giants can't stand the pats


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah i dont buy that story..he wasnt protected last night, the second half he got hit over and over and over. it was funny watching him picking grass out of his helmet. i'm a new york fan but I feell like they didn't deserve the win. i dont care how wet that field was , theres no excuse for laying down like that on punt returns. San Fran had no problems w returns they impressed me.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Well guys I'm not much of a sports fan but I like the end of the season stuff. I'm from New England so I got to go with the Patriots!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Giants. They are on a roll and I dont think the pats defense can compete with their offense. The giants defense is good enough to get to brady and disrupt him though. But I dont want to give the giants the spread cause it seems they only like to win by 3


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Giants D will be the difference.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Pats by 7


Being bored using -Tapatalk-


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i hope its a repeat of last time they met at the Super Bowl... I'm not a huge NFL fan but i love watching the playoffs and the big game.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta go with my boys the Giants:rockn:...im a jersey boy and been a fan since i was a kid...stuck through the good and the bad years...im debating on not watching the game tho...seems every time i watch, they lose...starting to think im bad luck for em


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah dont watch king id hate to see the pats win


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

ill just make sure and DVR it


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

There ya go


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

WOW a lot of Gaints fans on here and most everyone is from the south... LOL


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

HeadC1 said:


> Giants D will be the difference.


I agree. Go Giants! Eli is turning out to be a pretty good QB. He's out of his brothers shadow this year. He's shining. Did I say Go Giants?!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> WOW a lot of Giants fans on here and most everyone is from the south... LOL[/quote
> well...ive been taking polls from people all over the country and lots or rather most of people so far are not so much Giant fans and are really just anti Brady or anti Patriot. much of it seems to stem from when the Pats got caught cheating video taping signals and signs:nono:. deff made me suspicious about 2 of 3 of those Superbowl rings.:thinking:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Giants who dat


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

eagleeye76 said:


> WOW a lot of Giants fans on here and most everyone is from the south... LOL[/quote
> well...ive been taking polls from people all over the country and lots or rather most of people so far are not so much Giant fans and are really just anti Brady or anti Patriot. much of it seems to stem from when the Pats got caught cheating video taping signals and signs:nono:. deff made me suspicious about 2 of 3 of those Superbowl rings.:thinking:


If ya ain't cheating, you ain't trying.



Everyone try to steal signals, thats why they talk with their hands over their mouth, behind a clipboard, with their baseball glove covering thier mouth. 

It's part of the game and always will be!


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Heck, this superbowl has no interest for me other than the commercials.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

if you aint cheating you aint trying? i don't buy that BS. tell that to a football player or hardcore fan and good luck w that. catching some signals on the field is one thing. paying someone to get video of the plays and the clipboards and the numbers on the QB's sheet is way past reading a sign. its saying I cant do my job or I wont win unless I cheat. it was especially stupid to do it to his old defensive coordinator who knew be would do it and he caught him. it was as bad as shoeless Joe Jackson trying to fix the world series for $.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> if you aint cheating you aint trying? i don't buy that BS. tell that to a football player or hardcore fan and good luck w that. catching some signals on the field is one thing. paying someone to get video of the plays and the clipboards and the numbers on the QB's sheet is way past reading a sign. its saying I cant do my job or I wont win unless I cheat. it was especially stupid to do it to his old defensive coordinator who knew be would do it and he caught him. it was as bad as shoeless Joe Jackson trying to fix the world series for $.


Was joking.....

Yes, to the extent they "apparently" went was over the top. 

I'm not a Pats fan by any means and would shoot them down over anything.


----------



## zeebs (Jan 29, 2012)

Its gonna be a tough win but im hoping the Giants take home the trophy. Just wish the 49ers could have won. Its been a LONG time since they got to play in the bowl.

I just get tired of seeing the Pats there, seems like every time you turn around they are playing in the big game. Im sick them!

Actually I dont care for either team since the Giants played so poorly agains the 9ers but I guess we have who we have........

Heck I might just get totally drunk so I dont remember it! LOL


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

zeebs said:


> Its gonna be a tough win but im hoping the Giants take home the trophy. Just wish the 49ers could have won. Its been a LONG time since they got to play in the bowl.
> 
> I just get tired of seeing the Pats there, seems like every time you turn around they are playing in the big game. Im sick them!
> 
> ...


9ers did not play bad, one player making stupid rookie mistakes lost that game. They outplayed the Giants, and with anyone else fielding kickoffs, would have been a W.


----------

